

Ask HN: RSS feed of my comments/submissions - aj

Is it possible to get the RSS feed of my submissions and comments? It would be useful to have and display on other sites
======
nreece
_shameless plug_ Try our webapp to create a custom RSS feed from any webpage:
<http://feedity.com>

~~~
aj
Not too bad. But it does not show any of the other data (date, comment etc).
At least the preview does not

~~~
nreece
Yup, titles (headlines) only along with the links. No summary, but you can use
Advanced Refine to fetch longer text as the title itself.

You can also add the published date (if it's available on the source webpage
for each news item) if you signup for a paid plan. Podcast (media enclosure)
feeds are also supported. More on the features and service plans at
<http://feedity.com/plans.aspx>

